# iPad Users



## Shaun (13 Jan 2011)

I need someone with an iPad - **that has the latest update - 4.2.1 iOS* (THIS IS A MUST!!)* - to test if it can now support the contentEditable function (_which is what stops stops it being able to post with the RTE turned on_).

If you do have an iPad *with 4.2.1 iOS*, then please visit this web page and follow the instructions (part-way down the page): 

http://alfonsoml.blogspot.com/2010/07/does-android-22-support-contenteditable.html

"You can test it below (tappable paragraph box). If it works, clicking after the "type here" paragraph should put the caret there and enable the keyboard, and clicking the link should not open the Google home page, let me know if it works in your phone."

Please also try clicking (tapping) the button marked Test "isContentEditable" and let me know what it says?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## style over speed (13 Jan 2011)

doesn't seem to work on ipad, or at least the keyboard doesnt appear and the link does go to google. The test button opens an ok window which says true.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2011)

And you're on iOS 4.2.1?

Oh well, it seems contentEditable still isn't fixed then.

Thanks for checking, much appreciated.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

